# Paul McCormick



## Jim Anderson (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone out there know Paul McCormick. 
I sailed with him in 76/77 when he was 3rd Mate, on Strathnewton and then Dwarka.
I lost touch with him when I left the Dwarka.
At that time I think he was staying in Newton Abbot in Devon.


----------

